# Acorn predictions for 2015?



## Hammer Spank (Jan 26, 2015)

What do you long time mountain hunters expect out of next year?  Im expecting a decent crop from the red oaks but a very spotty white oak crop. I do know of some very large white oaks that have not produced for the last three years so maybe they will be magnets this year. Anything will be better than last season!


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 26, 2015)

To early to tell for that weather plays the key role rain early frost etc


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2015)

Depends partly on late freezes for the white oaks.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 26, 2015)

If its anything like last year we will be rolling downhill on acorns.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jan 26, 2015)

I mean assuming that there aren't any late freezes to kill the blooms.  

We had such an unbelievable crop of white oaks this year as well as red and chestnut oaks.  Those type years are (in my experience) usually followed by lighter years and spottier production.  I really hope that is the case and we can actually focus on particular trees again being the real magnets for bear activity.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2015)

White oaks bear acorns on this year's blooms, so a late freeze this spring can get them. Red oaks bear acorns on last year's blooms.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> I mean assuming that there aren't any late freezes to kill the blooms.
> 
> We had such an unbelievable crop of white oaks this year as well as red and chestnut oaks.  Those type years are (in my experience) usually followed by lighter years and spottier production.  I really hope that is the case and we can actually focus on particular trees again being the real magnets for bear activity.



Yes. We had one of the heaviest acorn crops this year that I've seen in years. I would expect at least the white oaks to be lighter next year while the trees rest.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jan 26, 2015)

Im just guessing now.  I am always surprised by how the mast acts. I was shocked at how early they were dropping last year. Especially after such a late spring.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think the reds will be fairly good but spotty. Like said above depends on frost on the whites. So much variation in elevation, wind and temps to figure now. The year we had a total failure in mast, the best explanation I heard was due to all the rain they didn't get a chance to pollinate. I hope that don't happen again


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 27, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I think the reds will be fairly good but spotty. Like said above depends on frost on the whites. So much variation in elevation, wind and temps to figure now. The year we had a total failure in mast, the best explanation I heard was due to all the rain they didn't get a chance to pollinate. I hope that don't happen again



Yep, there is usually acorns somewhere, most every year, but when it rains for 3 months straight it effects them at all elevations, it's hard to spread pollin in a down pour.


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 29, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I think the reds will be fairly good but spotty. Like said above depends on frost on the whites. So much variation in elevation, wind and temps to figure now. The year we had a total failure in mast, the best explanation I heard was due to all the rain they didn't get a chance to pollinate. I hope that don't happen again



 I also think the rain kept the trees from pollinating . To tell you the truth its way to early to be thinking about what will be. Next month begin your vigil on the weather to get some kind of handle on what you think will happen with the mast. Start watching for sap to rise to begin the new season the maple blooms are the first sign. Cold nights dont mean frost wind offten keeps it down. Dont forget to watch the north ground it dosent put on blooms as early as south and west facing slopes. Watch the rainfall thru the summer,too much or too little. And last, not all oaks bloom at the same time thats why scarlet ,white ,post,northern red and black oaks dont always produce the same years.
 My best hunting comes when a species of oak produces on a defined elevation and slope, if you put the puzzle together you will be in the drivers seat. 
 On a side note we should hear some good gobbling this spring my old saying fat turkeys gobble and poor turkeys dont will be evident this year,if you have birds. They should stay out of the food plots so they wont be shot before they begin to start gobbling. Which happens a lot of years in the mountains.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 29, 2015)

Paint Brush said:


> I also think the rain kept the trees from pollinating . To tell you the truth its way to early to be thinking about what will be. Next month begin your vigil on the weather to get some kind of handle on what you think will happen with the mast. Start watching for sap to rise to begin the new season the maple blooms are the first sign. Cold nights dont mean frost wind offten keeps it down. Dont forget to watch the north ground it dosent put on blooms as early as south and west facing slopes. Watch the rainfall thru the summer,too much or too little. And last, not all oaks bloom at the same time thats why scarlet ,white ,post,northern red and black oaks dont always produce the same years.
> My best hunting comes when a species of oak produces on a defined elevation and slope, if you put the puzzle together you will be in the drivers seat.
> On a side note we should hear some good gobbling this spring my old saying fat turkeys gobble and poor turkeys dont will be evident this year,if you have birds. They should stay out of the food plots so they wont be shot before they begin to start gobbling. Which happens a lot of years in the mountains.



This guys is always insiteful....if that is the correct word for a compliment.  

I did notice while scouting in August that in areas the red oaks did not look good, I notice some red oaks with small acorns that would be this coming falls crop.  Some looked like they would be loaded.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 4, 2015)

NorthGaHunter said:


> This guys is always insiteful....if that is the correct word for a compliment.
> 
> I did notice while scouting in August that in areas the red oaks did not look good, I notice some red oaks with small acorns that would be this coming falls crop.  Some looked like they would be loaded.



Here is a little tidbit to respond to you guys both. I did some scouting yesterday on my day off. Covered eight miles-ish yesterday.
We should be seeing a healthy population and healthy bears come next season. If y'all haven't been in the mtns lately, the acorns are STILL THERE. There are still acorns everywhere. Despite some food plots being green with clover, those plots I checked were ignored. 
I never thought to crack open an acorn in February before. Know what I found?! The reds are STILL GOOD. Most of the red oak acorns I cracked open at various places and elevations are still as green or tan inside as the day they fell off the tree. An old timer once said the reds will remain fresh longer than any other acorn, and that's the reason I checked. We will have some healthy deer, turkey, bear, hog, and grouse this season, not to mention all the other game that benefit from acorns. Let's keep our fingers crossed that more squirrells show up next year. Hard to beat a crockpot of squirrel and dumplings!


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2015)

Kyle, I found the same, except ain't seen no grouse to speak of, I was surprised when I cut open some white oak acorns a few days ago, and they are still firm, as for red oaks your right, I seen them start dropping here in early December, at least the northern variety, so they will last. I didn't think the whites would last this long though. Am still seeing a lot of feeding sign in the leaves. Not much bear sign though.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 4, 2015)

cklem said:


> Kyle, I found the same, except ain't seen no grouse to speak of, I was surprised when I cut open some white oak acorns a few days ago, and they are still firm, as for red oaks your right, I seen them start dropping here in early December, at least the northern variety, so they will last. I didn't think the whites would last this long though. Am still seeing a lot of feeding sign in the leaves. Not much bear sign though.



I have seen no bear sign since November. In one place I hunted, they were feeding on wild grapes hard at the end of November and on into early December. (Those tiny little grapes that drop late...Summer grapes or possum grapes...whatever people call them. They're smaller than blueberries and are everywhere in the late fall.) Although I found lots of droppings composed entirely of grapes, the last bear I saw was the one I killed in late September. They just seemed to vanish after that.
As for grouse, I have neither seen or heard none since the fall, bit got a nice surprise yesterday. I was coming down in the evening after my day scouting. Around 5:00 p.m., I was descending a spur off the ridge, and struggling through a THICK patch of briars and little saplings, and flushed one up not 70 yards from my vehicle. The bird wasn't even 10 yards away when of flushed. The drumming of its wings as it flew down the spur was a welcome sound. Those birdss are so neat. I am yet to kill a grouse, but hope to one of these days. Pretty birds. I don't know much about the difference in red oaks. I just realized I need to study up on them!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Feb 5, 2015)

The reds are more tannic so it doesn't surprise me that they should last longer.  I'm really excited for mountain turkeys this year.  They should be gobbling good and early unlike last season.  

Kyle, did it seem like the pigs are moving around much or is food too easy to find for them?  I plan on getting up soon to chase them with the longbow.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 5, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> I have seen no bear sign since November. In one place I hunted, they were feeding on wild grapes hard at the end of November and on into early December. (Those tiny little grapes that drop late...Summer grapes or possum grapes...whatever people call them. They're smaller than blueberries and are everywhere in the late fall.) Although I found lots of droppings composed entirely of grapes, the last bear I saw was the one I killed in late September. They just seemed to vanish after that.
> As for grouse, I have neither seen or heard none since the fall, bit got a nice surprise yesterday. I was coming down in the evening after my day scouting. Around 5:00 p.m., I was descending a spur off the ridge, and struggling through a THICK patch of briars and little saplings, and flushed one up not 70 yards from my vehicle. The bird wasn't even 10 yards away when of flushed. The drumming of its wings as it flew down the spur was a welcome sound. Those birdss are so neat. I am yet to kill a grouse, but hope to one of these days. Pretty birds. I don't know much about the difference in red oaks. I just realized I need to study up on them!



The grapes you speak of we call fall grapes, to me the most important but the most overlooked mast crop in the mtns. Along with black gum fruit. The fact that you know these gives you a big advantage IMO. As far as bears, the dog hunters across the state line had a terrible year this year, I only heard of a couple bears being killed this year. I heard of more coming from towns, union, and Rabun than I did here, they must have relocated a few miles away when the dog pressure started, because of so much food didn't come back, I think some went the the GSMNP, the rest went to GA. I never found enough bear sign to even mention.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe a little dent got put in the population. Least bear sign I've seen in years. But I got a feeling they will show back up in big numbers this year or next. They did go somewhere, I had 10 different bears on camera before season opened coming to a red oak that was dropping early. All pictures were taken in a week . One show had 4 cubs. By opening day no bears or sign in the area.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> The grapes you speak of we call fall grapes, to me the most important but the most overlooked mast crop in the mtns. Along with black gum fruit. The fact that you know these gives you a big advantage IMO..



I had alway heard them called "Fox" grapes.  They taste good!


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 5, 2015)

NorthGaHunter said:


> I had alway heard them called "Fox" grapes.  They taste good!



Yep, folks around here always called the smaller muscadine berries we have in the mountains fox grapes, the little grapes that are pea size that grow in clumps the old timers call them fall grapes, could just be a regional thing, you know how that is. There are a few old timers around here that have always been big buck killers that hunt the small grapes exclusively , they don't care much about acorns, they perfer no acorns and lots of grapes. They kill big deer too.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 5, 2015)

The only bear I've pulled a stalk on was waaay up a black gum tree.  Acorns were slim year before last. I'm a rookie when it comes to bear hunting, but I learned about Black Gums that year.

Looking forward to this September!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> Yep, folks around here always called the smaller muscadine berries we have in the mountains fox grapes, the little grapes that are pea size that grow in clumps the old timers call them fall grapes, could just be a regional thing, you know how that is. There are a few old timers around here that have always been big buck killers that hunt the small grapes exclusively , they don't care much about acorns, they perfer no acorns and lots of grapes. They kill big deer too.



Yeah, that's the one's I was talking about.  Actually they are a little smaller than a pea.  I definitely look for them especially when acorns are scarce.  I find most in old clearcuts.  I have noticed blackgum berries over the years but never paid that much attention years ago.  Now days, I pay attention to them.  I remember talking to Earl, I think he is a relative of yours, in the late 90's during a bad acorn year, and he mentioned about finding sign around black gums.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah. They were tearing up black gums two years ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> The reds are more tannic so it doesn't surprise me that they should last longer.  I'm really excited for mountain turkeys this year.  They should be gobbling good and early unlike last season.
> 
> Kyle, did it seem like the pigs are moving around much or is food too easy to find for them?  I plan on getting up soon to chase them with the longbow.



I was sitting on my porch last Sunday morning about daylight and heard a gobbler crank up a couple-three times on the ridge across the holler. Kind of surprised me. 

And yeah, those little grapes are called "possum grapes" around here. I've tracked deer in the snow in late November and December several times before, and that's what they were mostly digging out of the snow and eating, they were dried like raisins by then. deer tracks would go from one grapevine tangle to another. The fox grapes are the bigger ones that are the size of normal grapes. Don't see near as many of those around here as I used to. We don't have any muscadines at all in my area of the mountains, just lots of the little possum grapes and a few fox grapes.


----------



## swwifty (Feb 9, 2015)

I think this next year is going to be awesome hunting, after the acorn crop we had last year. Regardless of how the acorns are this year, I don't think it will affect the animals as much, unless there is zero acorns.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 9, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> The reds are more tannic so it doesn't surprise me that they should last longer.  I'm really excited for mountain turkeys this year.  They should be gobbling good and early unlike last season.
> 
> Kyle, did it seem like the pigs are moving around much or is food too easy to find for them?  I plan on getting up soon to chase them with the longbow.



Hey Hammer, pig sign has been supremely scarce for me this season. Nearly nil. I found some waaay up a tiny trib. They were rooting along the creek, but there weren't a lot of acorns there. I think they were just digging up worms. Hogs love those earthworms, so that was my best guess. Tracks were washed out. It only seemed like one, maybe two hogs, and there was only about maybe 70 yards rooting along the creek. This wasn't on old Burton though. Kinda glad I didn't see and shoot a hog. I was almost four miles in, and boy that would have made for a loooong pack out!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 9, 2015)

I predict that. There will be acorns this season.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Feb 13, 2015)

I went up today. Wow are there a ton of acorns left!  From what I saw, deer and pigs have completely left the high and mid elevations. I did eleven miles and saw more coyote tracks than anything else. Only one old pig track and a few random turks. Most birds seem to be down low as well.   This is the first winter that this area hasnt held pigs. Great hike though!  

Shot a few hundred arrows out of my new longbow and carried out a big daypack full of trash. And people are crying about closed gates. That is what happens when you open them. Trash.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 19, 2015)

Regardless of acorns are not I will be up there for my second time after bears. I`m hooked. RC


----------



## Hammer Spank (Feb 19, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Regardless of acorns are not I will be up there for my second time after bears. I`m hooked. RC



I would love to see a spotty white oak crop and a medium to strong red oak crop.  That would work.


----------



## JWilson (Feb 21, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> I would love to see a spotty white oak crop and a medium to strong red oak crop.  That would work.



I have a prediction of that exact thing.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 7, 2015)

Unless we have some cold weather move in, don't think any of the oaks got frost bit. Had a very light frost 2 weeks ago that I only seen in one spot. Time will tell.


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 7, 2015)

We did have a lot of rain....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 8, 2015)

They pollinating good right now.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 28, 2015)

Cut some red oaks today that are loaded. About 2200 ft. Can't see anthing on the white oaks here yet


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 28, 2015)

I have been seeing signs of a strong red oak crop. I hope about 1 out of 50 white oaks have acorns and I really hope all this rain quits so they wont drop early again.


----------

